# Last night from the dock



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Picked up 2 yellows right at dark and the others this morning.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Groceries!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gimme your opinion on moon phase. I say full moon= better daytime bite. The darker the night, the worst the daytime bite.

What do you think? Talking blues here.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Gimme your opinion on moon phase. I say full moon= better daytime bite. The darker the night, the worst the daytime bite.
> 
> What do you think? Talking blues here.


That's how its always been for me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> That's how its always been for me.


Fished Saturday and it was tough. Fished Sunday evening until dark and struck out again. I was on Tensaw Sunday though.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I was at the river all weekend, but was waiting for them to.pull water Sunday afternoon. Last full moon I didn't lose a bait all night.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Big fish, or a small dog... ha ha Nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say catching em bigger then the dog is a plus but that looks like a 3lb dog... hahaha I'll let ya borrow my 110 lb lab fer perspective. hahaha Way to bring in some kitties!!!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Jason said:


> I would say catching em bigger then the dog is a plus but that looks like a 3lb dog... hahaha I'll let ya borrow my 110 lb lab fer perspective. hahaha Way to bring in some kitties!!!!


7 wk old Jack russell.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

May need to start leaving a few for seed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

4hooks said:


> May need to start leaving a few for seed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Threw back 14 blue cats saturday..


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Threw back 14 blue cats saturday..


I guess all heads and tails were released 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Threw back 14 blue cats saturday..


Yellowcat Im coming up your way in a couple weeks and I’ll take all you can catch. Got a big fishfry planned. Just let me know how many ice chests I need to bring. I’ve been in a slump down here. Cant catch em lately.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blues or yellows. We eat em all.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

4hooks said:


> I guess all heads and tails were released
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Actually they all lived


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Yellowcat Im coming up your way in a couple weeks and I’ll take all you can catch. Got a big fishfry planned. Just let me know how many ice chests I need to bring. I’ve been in a slump down here. Cant catch em lately.


We'll go further north. It will get better by thanksgiving.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Actually they all lived


Hahaha that's great! Those are some good looking yellows. Rod and reel on the yellows?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Unless somebody wants a mess, i won't keep a blue cat.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

4hooks said:


> Hahaha that's great! Those are some good looking yellows. Rod and reel on the yellows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just 2 of them.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

purty work on those kitties!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I think that I might have to catch some bream and chase some flat heads a couple of nights next week. I've always used bush hooks for them but I've been wanting to figure out rod and reel fishing them. My bush hook spots aren't to rod and reel friendly.


----------

